# New Addition To The Tortie Herd ~ Baby Marley



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay!! I am so excited, here is baby Marley. I got the call yesterday to come and get him!! He just woke up from hibernation, and he is soooo teeny tiny!! He is almost 2 inches and weighs 1.2 oz. He hatched in September. My others look huge now! First order of business was a good soaking, he passed tons of urates and one was very hard. He has been drinking alot. He is spending most of his time in his water dish. He ate very well yesterday, I am sure the little guy was hungry!! So here he is..........


----------



## Robert (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love the little babies.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, Mary Anne:

He's just so darned cute!


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! He is a cutie.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats he looks great


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is not interested in his humid hide, so I turned it upside down and now he is sleeping in it. So cute, in a few days I will turn it back over and see if he likes it then. I can't get over how tiny he is, you can still see where he was attached to the yolk sack. Got him outside for a bit of sun today. He stomped around like he was a big tortie!


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh...baby envy here!


----------



## Kenny (Mar 27, 2011)

AWESOME !!!!! I really need to get me one of these guys.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww, congrats, so cute!


----------



## Candy (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Marley is so cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 27, 2011)

Outstanding name.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is the little stinker in his upside down not so humid hide!! Maybe we will get it right in the next few days!


----------



## Isa (Mar 28, 2011)

Congatulaions Mary Anne  Baby Marley is gorgeous!


----------

